# Shopping with 750$$ (american mulah!)



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Yahh so I live in Canada but with exchange I'll have about 750$$ american, I'M SO SO SO EXCITED.  I'm going to Somerset Mall in Troy, Michigan.  Wow just go to that site and look at the stores they have!  Anyways I know I'm already spending like 200$$ on MAC makeup, and about 200 for some jeans, a polo, flipflops, low cut boots, and a mascara.  I might also get some nice shirts from Guess! What are some suggestions that you guys think would be great.  I'm 5'11, 118 pounds with brown/blonde hair and green eyes.  I guess that can help lol.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

You should try to hit up Forever 21 as you can get a lot of really cute clothes for not a lot of money.  Also check out Wet Seal, their prices seem to be a lot cheaper than they used to be.  Also, 5-7-9 sometimes has some cute stuff too.

As far as MAC goes, make sure you try and get a well rounded haul, not just like 7847289472093 eyeshadows, haha.  Try and get a mineralize skin finish, those things are awesome.


----------



## bunnie_luv (Aug 19, 2006)

Just wondering how you stay so skinny!! I'm 5'7" and can't get below 125lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You should definitely get a pair of 'skinny' jeans though. They'd probably look F.A.B.!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 19, 2006)

Yah I am getting skinny jeans lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  And it's just my metabolism haha I actually eat like a pig!  So I'm glad I got the genes that I did .


----------

